# Please help me send a message to google



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 1, 2011)

The reason I am posting this is because I want to start a group to demand that google end the ability of youtube users to post video's of dying animals or animals being killed. 

Today I saw a video of a person feeding a live rabbit to a python. The video showed the snake attack the screaming rabbit and several minutes of the rabbit gasping for air and being consumed alive.

I understand that the predator/prey process is a natural part of life. But video taping a suffering animal while young men laugh in the background then posting it for the public including children is sick and unnatural.

Furthermore any good reptile owner knows that the animals should be already dead before consumption. Herpologist's (reptile experts) say that live feeding causes aggression and if a small animal is not consumed immediately then there is a chance of biting/scratching to the reptile's which are prone to skin infections.

I do not believe that the suffering of ANY animal has any place on a public site such as youtube. Currently there are over 1000 postings of animals being killed or dying on this website. Please join me in this effort by calling google and speaking to a live person or helping me in starting a online petition. Thanks for reading. I also do not advise looking up these videos on youtube unless you have a strong stomach.
Katie and Fraggles. Google # 1 650-253-0000


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 1, 2011)

Omg that is sick. I'll call.


----------



## cindyrads (Jun 1, 2011)

You probably will get a lot of opposition to this as well as support. Although it might bother some to watch it feeding a live animal to another animal isn't necessarily cruel, not all reptiles will eat a pre-killed animal and have to be fed live. It is generally better to feed a pre killed animal for the reasons you stated but reptiles can be fussy. Also, remember that pre killed doesn't always mean humanly killed and there is a lot of debate on that issue. A lot of people say using CO2 is not humane and then of course there are people who will buy the animal live and kill it themselves, not always doing it correctly. 

I've seen the video your talking about, or one similar. It bothers me too but they aren't doing anything illegal or immoral, they are just feeding their snake. The laughing about it bothers me as well but not everyone is going to view a rabbit, mouse, guinea pig etc as a pet or even like them as we do. And of course there are always going to be people out there that enjoy watching things getting eaten and will video tape it because they think it is cool. Even thought I don't like it myself some people just aren't animal people like us. 

There are also a lot of videos out there of wild animals killing each other. There is one of a wild rabbit killing a crow. 

I doubt that youtube will act on this unless it is a video where someone is actually abusing an animal and doing something illegal.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 1, 2011)

with snakes...there are a lot of snakes that wont eat pre-killed, ecspecially larger ones than eat goats, ect... but sadly there are A LOT that will and snake owners like the cool factor of them eating live animals. (ignoring the fact that they are subjecting their pet to disease and mites if badly bred rodent)

but i agree it is wrong to post things like that...and a wild aninmal killing another wild animal is different. in controlled settings, where you are setting up an animal to be killed, shouldnt be cheap amusement. it could be considered cruelty to animals actually...


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 1, 2011)

I respect both arguments very much and thank you for the postings. I actually called my local zoo and they said that a snake can be trained immediately after hatching to consume dead. There 35 foot python Santana eats a 25 pound pig every three months but the pig is prekilled. I trust the zoo.

In my defense of this there is another video almost 4 minutes long of a dying cat. The women shooting the film claims it to be her house pet and mentions that it was very "hard for her and her CHILDREN to witness! In this video the cat staggers around clearly sick and in pain gasping for breath. Nobody attempts to help the cat or get it vet aid. Then the cat dies. 

A video like this is animal cruelty and I do agree that setting up a animal to be killed then allowing the public to view it is also cruel. Furthermore I have brought this to the attention of animal rights group including peta.


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh no, do not bring PETA into this. Honestly, it won't help your cause. They cause far more damage to the reputation of animals lovers then they help.

I agree that videos like this should not be posted but in reality... It's the internet. You can find just about anything on there, I think it is unrealistic to think that they can truly moderate everything that goes up, especially on a site as public as that one. Yes, it is sad and I do not agree with it. But fact is, taking down the videos from Youtube really isn't going to do anything, and dragging in a circus like PETA is only going to make your mission more of a joke.

Fact is, removing it from the internet is not going to stop the situations from happening and really, it's just fighting a losing battle.

Report the videos for abuse, flag them and move on.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow I really thought I would drum up some support for this issue. Your very right Kipcha animal cruelty will continue. As long as there is not a voice for it though. Its up to "animal lovers" to stand up and speak out on cruelty issue's. As far as PETA goes sometimes it takes a "circus" to draw attention to a serious cause.


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not saying that animal cruelty isn't an issue. I rescue animals on a regular basis from situations that they animal needs to be saved from and I agree, they do need a voice to help. However, I don't think targetting internet videos is going to help the cause. Personally, I seriously think there are more important things to focus on in the world of animal cruelty.

And PETA isn't the good type of circus. PETA is the type of circus that people cringe to see coming because they are such a shady organisation. Some of their campaigns are, at best, laughable (Such as their attempt to change the name "fish" to "sea kitten" because no one would order something called a sea kitten... Or sending President Obama a "live fly trap" because he swatted a fly on television) or sometimes downright offensive (Such as using photos of concentration camps and comparing them to chicken slaughter houses) and honestly, I don't see how people can take things like that seriously. Not to mention there have been a lot of very serious offenses caused by them in the past such as firebombing labs. So no, I don't show my support for these "animal lovers".

Honestly, this video shows just about everything I need to know about PETA. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9ijLulwUTY[/ame] There are plenty of other reliable sources that show the same findings.

They may draw attention, but be honest... Is that sort of publicity really the type you want to get?

Like I said, I think facing the problems that are actually happening rather then videos on Youtube is more important. I'm honestly not trying to be snarky about this and don't mean any offense, but I believe in a more hands on approach when it comes to cases like this and I think that on the list of priorities, it ranks pretty low. That's all.

Honestly, no offense. Just a subject I'm passionate about.


----------



## Anaira (Jun 1, 2011)

You can't control what other people put on the internet. If you see something that is animal abuse, then you can complain to the police, or someone, and they can deal with that. Like, I think I remember hearing of someone killing their dog and putting the video on youtube, or something along those lines, and people complained to the SPCA, and he got tracked. 

But that doesn't mean the video can't be posted on the internet by other people, and it doesn't stop other people putting videos on. 

I appreciate what you're trying to do, though.


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 2, 2011)

PETA is a circus and that is putting it nicely. My mother and I were on the wrong end of them at one point and to this day I will NOT support them. I am TOTALLY against animal abuse in any shape or form, but they see things as abuse that are not. My case was that we had a horse who had cancer of the foreskin. It was treated by a vet until the vet said that it was no longer treatable that it was terminal. We asked him about putting our horse down, was he suffering, etc. We were advised by the vet that he was not suffering, he was not in any pain and that we did not need to put him down at that point. We were told that the vet would make regular checks on him and when it seemed that he was in pain from it we would be advised to put him down. Some well-meaning (and i'm trying to be nice about that) person called peta. They threatened to sue us if we didn't start our horse on further treatment or put him down immediately. We ended up having to put down a horse that even the Vet said was not suffering whatsoever; all because of those morons. I'm sorry but as far as I am concerned PETA aren't in it for the welfare of the animals; they are in it for the "look at me" factor.


----------



## Jynxie (Jun 4, 2011)

As a snake owner, my snake did have trouble eating dead food but was able to switch to frozen after weeks of trying different meathods. 

I've had people say to me "Why do you buy frozen, it's cooler to watch them kill it" my response to that is "I don't enjoy feeding my animal live food that scream and are a lot of pain, plus it's more dangerous to feed live food to my snake".

I understand that people need to feed their snakes live food to keep it alive sometimes, or are in the process of switching to frozen... But filming it is NOT needed. They filmed this due to the pure enjoyment of watching a living creature be killed and eaten. 

Also any responsilbe reptile owner knows the dangers of feeding live prey, so if they're doing it just for the 'cool' factor... I personally think they're bad pet owners. Your animals safety is always more important then your entertainment.

I also don't believe Peta helps animal welfare, but that's another topic.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 5, 2011)

If I had a snake (which won't happen) I would try frozen but if it didn't switch...

Some people are bothered by my geckos eating mealworms and crickets. :/


----------

